# HELP! 14" Enco bandsaw model 199-9001 (MFG. Date-1996)???



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

I ran across a bandsaw for sale - Enco 14"..... The problem is that I've never heard of Enco brand. Is there anyone out there that can tell anything about it??? I can get it for $100. Should I get it or leave it alone? All I could find on this is that it's been discontinued http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=199-9005&PMPXNO=1614230&PARTPG=INLMK3 , but looks like I could possibly get new tires for it, if needed http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BLUE-MAX-ULTRA-DUTY-URETHANE-BAND-SAW-TIRES-FIT-ENCO-MODEL-199-9001-BAND-SAW-/350844794698 Please help… I have to decide today.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Like many Taiwanese made machines, most of the wear parts you'll be able to find for a while. Enco made ok stuff, where I used to work we had an Enco drill press that saw its share of abuse and kept on ticking. $100 sounds like an ok deal for that saw provided it doesn't need anything major.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You don't want to get into replacing stuff on a 14" $100
band saw, but if it's in running condition it will probably
do for you for awhile.


----------



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

I appreciate the advice, guys. I am fairly new to woodworking and at first I thought this bandsaw would be a good (inexpensive) starter saw. I was just worried that I wouldn't be able to get parts if I needed to. The saw runs as of now with no problems that I know of. I don't think it has a fence. I'll find out for sure if I pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow sounds like a real bargain especially if all there and working LOL have fun I would buy it you don't get a lot for $100 these days on machinery.Alistair


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

A lot of Craftsman 12 inch saws out there if you don't need the throat depth . I personally would go that way over the that one. But hey - go see it, take some hardwood with you and see how it cuts. Prove me wrong.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What parts do you think you would need? The consumable stuff (blades, belts, tires and bearings) are off the shelf stuff and not really specific to any one particular brand. If it runs and doesn't have any broken castings, then it should serve you well. Not familar with the Enco's, but if it is a Taiwanese clone.. then you can often get even the broken casting parts and other bits from similar machines (Delta, Jet, etc..).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I've heard Enco band saw machine but the metal cutting one.


----------



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought the 14" Enco band saw for $100. Everything works, but needs new tires. No biggie really. Here is a pic…


----------



## bsstone13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just an update…

I replaced the tires with urethane tires and bought a new blade and this thing runs great. The tires were old rubber tires that had been patched with electrical tape… pretty rough shape. I just need to make a table top and add dust collection to be have this band saw complete. Overall I have about $155 tied up in it. Not too bad, I don't think. Also, I believe this saw (Enco brand) is a cheaper version of the older Jet.


----------

